# PhotoDeluxe Business Edition 1.0



## rpreischl (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite schon seit Jahren mit dem PhotoDeluce-Programm von Adobe unter W 95 und W 98. Jetzt habe ich das Programm auf   W XP geladen, es arbeitet aber nicht richtig mit dieser Version von Windows.Um die Funktionsfähigkeit mit XP sicherzustellen, wird auf einen EPS Parser-Plug-In von Adobe hingewiesen. Ich kann diesen aber nirgends finden.
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Mir reicht dieses Programm voll aus und ich möchte mich eigentlich nicht in eine neuere Version einarbeiten.

Gruß
rpreischl


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2005)

Hi,

Schon mal bei Maestro Google nach dem EPS Parser Plugin gesucht? ;-]

http://www.softwarepatch.com/graphics/photodeluxe.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=EPS+Parser-Plug-In+Adobe&btnG=Suche&meta=lr=lang_de


----------



## rpreischl (31. März 2005)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.
Hat super geklappt.

Gruß
Rudi


----------

